# Taste of the Wild food, green light?



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, for as much research as i can do, its still difficult to decide on a specific food...


Am I good to give my 5 month old pup the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream?


Seems to be a solid food i can find nearby... 

The place i rescued him from is feeding him Loyall Life all stages but im unsure if its a solid choice.....




Any advice?
Thank you...


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

The shelter i rescued my dog from gave me two huge baggies on Loyall Life All Stages food, should i keep with it or should i switch to the questioned in my title Taste of the Wild or Diamond Naturals??

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...l-life-stages-chicken-rice-dog-food-40-lb-bag

this is what he's currently on...

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Bran, Dehydrated Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dehydrated Tomatoes, Dehydrated Carrot, Dehydrated Celery, Dehydrated Beets, Dehydrated Parsley, Dehydrated Lettuce, Dehydrated Watercress, Dehydrated Spinach, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Sodium Selenite, Ascorbic Acid, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What country are you in? Knowing that will help figure out your options, as many "favorite" foods available in the US/Canada aren't easily available elsewhere.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

According to dogfoodadvisor, Diamond Naturals is rated slightly higher.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Magwart said:


> What country are you in? Knowing that will help figure out your options, as many "favorite" foods available in the US/Canada aren't easily available elsewhere.


Florida, USA



cheffjapman said:


> According to dogfoodadvisor, Diamond Naturals is rated slightly higher.


Thanks, rated higher than the TotW or the Loyall Life? or both??


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

JLla84 said:


> Florida, USA
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rated higher than the TotW or the Loyall Life? or both??


Loyall Life, sorry I left that out.

I feed Diamond Naturals with good results. It has high ratings, all of our dogs do good on it, and it is still affordable.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Personally, I would not feed Diamond and the products that Diamond manufactures, such as TOTW (and MANY others) due to the company's problems with recalls and, their ingredients are not of high quality.

Loyal Life is made by an "animal feed company" and I would not trust it for solid nutrition.


3 high quality kibbles that I would recommend (and personally feed if my dogs weren't fed raw) is 

Acana by the Champion Company out of Canada who list their suppliers: *Acana : *http://acana.com/?lang=usaStore locator: Store Locator | Acana

Fromm's, (which many on here feed). Family owned, operated, and manfactured.
*Fromm’s:*https://frommfamily.com/* Store *locator: http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 *
*
A new and upcoming company who list their suppliers:
*Open Farms: *https://www.openfarmpet.com/* Available at Pet Flow: *https://www.petflow.com/open-farm?utm_content=primesearch&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=AW_OpenFarm&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkI2ptp6K1gIVCoR-Ch29FgNYEAAYASAAEgKeOPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
“Open Farm is the first ethically raised and sourced pet food. Their recipes are prepared with 100% Certified Humane™ meats, ocean caught fish sourced in accordance with Seafood Watch™ standards and non-GMO vegetables. Their entire farm-to-bowl supply chain is audited and certified by third-party organizations specializing in humane animal care and sustainable farming practices.”


Moms


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My puppy was fed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream by his breeder so I kept him on that. But he had trouble with loose stools so I slowly switched him over to Solid Gold Barking at the Moon when I got to half and half, his stools firmed up, so I stopped and that is what I am feeding. Interesting that there was also another lady on the breeder's Facebook group who did the same but the Taste of the Wild was the Lamb and she did the half and half with Blue Buffalo. Her vet and mine also commented that they think that Taste of the Wild is a good food. Also since then the breeder because of the loose stools has switched to Diamon Naturals. What I would suggest is that for the first month you keep him on the Loyall Life food the rescue is feeding him because he will have a big adjustment as it is with his new home. Then what you may want to do is to try the Taste of the Wild but since a slow food switch prevents tummy problems to mix it in with the Loyall Life food and you may find like I did that the half and half works out well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

People like to hate on Taste of the Wild. I have been feeding TOTW Pacific Stream for about 10 years to my previous and current dogs. No problem whatsoever. A few months back, there were more horror stories making the rounds on FB about TOTW. I have purchased at least a dozen bags since then. Again - no problem. I have been happy with the product and my dogs thrive on it.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Diamond, TotW, & Fromm's are all available nearby....

There is a boutique dog bakery and groomer that sells all of the Fromm line...

which one should i go with if i go with that???

https://frommfamily.com/r/2896


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If he were mine, I'd choose.....

*FROMM’S Large Breed Puppy: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 

This is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
*Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company. 
*Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition. 
*Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.



Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change eventually transitioning out the old food. 
If stool gets loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".


Moms


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for that.

Ill grab a bag next time im near that area where the store is.

My wife asked me to look into possibly grabbing the same brand for our 12 year old pomeranian who has been on the worst purina one smart blend food, her stools are solid and normal but its got every bad ingredient (corn, soy, grain, and garbage products) from what ive read...
Should i pick up a specific fromm for the adult small breed dog?

She has been on the lamb and rice for over 6 years... or should i stick with her same purina since its been fed to her for years...

these are the ingredients:
INGREDIENTS & NUTRITION
Lamb (source of glucosamine), brewer's rice, whole grain corn, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, soybean meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, calcium phosphate, glycerin, animal digest, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, salt, caramel color, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. U-4162


This is the Fromm id go with if its advised for us to switch her food as well:
https://frommfamily.com/products/dog/gold/dry/#reduced-activity-and-senior-gold


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JLla84 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Ill grab a bag next time im near that area where the store is.
> 
> ...


Fromm's Small Breed would DEFINITELY be more nutritious and healthy than Purina! 

https://frommfamily.com/products/dog/gold/dry/#small-breed-adult-gold


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Fromm's Small Breed would DEFINITELY be more nutritious and healthy than Purina!
> 
> https://frommfamily.com/products/dog/gold/dry/#small-breed-adult-gold


Im going to try and pick up a few bags asap.

Ill start at 25% for Ghost...

My concern in transitioning the Pom is that she's a nibbler... its there as she needs it and she nibbles throughout the day. so by mixing in 25% into her normal food, will she probably sniff out the new stuff and eat that first and at that point is cold turkey or hopefully will still eat enough of the mix where it wont completely aggravate her bowel?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some of Fromm's Four Star kibbles are quite small. There are a few that would be a nice size for a tiny dog. That might allow you eventually to get both dogs on the same food in a few months, when the pup is ready for adult food. 

Fromm's website shows the size of the kibble next to a dime for each flavor (they're not all uniform -- lots of variation) -- click on the kibble size picture for the blow up image. I think that the pink bag of Salmon a la Veg is probably the smallest of the Four Star line (tiny round kibbles). The grain-free Chicken Frommage is also pretty small (little triangles).


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

So today i stopped at a local boutique doggery... that had everything from fromm to acacia (which was a lot more expensive)

I brought home a 5 pound bag of Large Breed Puppy Heartland Gold.
I added about 1/4 cup or so to his cup of food he has been eating.

We walk him about an hour after he eats, during the wait we noticed extreme flatulence. He did have a stool during the walk and it was very soft...

Is this normal during a transition?

Please advise me how to proceed....


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JLla84 said:


> So today i stopped at a local boutique doggery... that had everything from fromm to acacia (which was a lot more expensive)
> 
> I brought home a 5 pound bag of Large Breed Puppy Heartland Gold.
> I added about 1/4 cup or so to his cup of food he has been eating.
> ...


It would be like you eating McDonald's and Fries 3 x a day, and then eating a fresh salad and a steak! There would be gut changes! lol

Watch him tonite and check stool. Soft isn't bad for the beginning, but you don't want "cow pies". 

If stool is really loose, only use 1/8th cup in the morning and watch bowel movement again. Keep at 1/8th cup for a few feedings until stool firms up, then you can increase slightly.

You could also get a can of PLAIN (NO spices) pumpkin and put a Tablespoon or 2 into the food to keep the stool more solid.


Moms


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> It would be like you eating McDonald's and Fries 3 x a day, and then eating a fresh salad and a steak! There would be gut changes! lol
> 
> Watch him tonite and check stool. Soft isn't bad for the beginning, but you don't want "cow pies".
> 
> ...


Ok, all makes sense. 

Ive noticed even with the food the shelter provided his stools were never totally "solid, or dark brown" they were a green shade and not fully firm. so possible he's still adjusting to his new home as well?

Ill keep tracking...


----------



## Love my boy (Jan 14, 2018)

JLla84 said:


> Hi everyone, for as much research as i can do, its still difficult to decide on a specific food...
> 
> 
> Am I good to give my 5 month old pup the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream?
> ...


Hi, my boy at the beginning when I bring him i fed him Taste of the wild puppy formula Bison and Venison the problem that I found that my boy is allergic to eggs and eggs product, beaf, chicken and all kind of stuff. After 3 weak he start smell yak, he's coat was not healthy and los hair. He really liked food that the positive side. In Israel may be we have different formula but I read that is a good food maybe not for my puppy.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If he was excited to eat something different, he may have gulped some air if he ate quickly. That air will come out the other end.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

So just to touch base on this thread i made...


Im happy to report, that with the help and suggestions of other users (Thank you :wink2 Ghost is fully transitioned onto Fromm Large Breed Puppy Heartland Gold and is having absolutely no issues on it... he scarfs it down and is having great bowel movements...

Thanks again for all of the advice and suggestions. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> People like to hate on Taste of the Wild. I have been feeding TOTW Pacific Stream for about 10 years to my previous and current dogs. No problem whatsoever. A few months back, there were more horror stories making the rounds on FB about TOTW. I have purchased at least a dozen bags since then. Again - no problem. I have been happy with the product and my dogs thrive on it.


I rotate monthly through the different TOTW variety,and have been for 8 years. Both my Shepherds are doing fine.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have also used TOTW with my golden retriever since she was a puppy. I tried to switch her to Fromm, but she really did not want to eat it, and when she had no other choice, she immediately got sick. I tried a couple other brands with semi-similar results, so she will be staying on TOTW. I feel like we have almost too many choices for food now.


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy is what I'm using. My Pup turned 1 year old on 1/5. It's what my breeder used and rec'd , so I kept him on it. He's has never had a loose stool or any issues. My brother has a 3 yr old shepherd that he's had a lot of medicial issues with, related mostly to allergies. I suggested he give TOTW a try. He immediately told me about recalls and was sticking with the higher end kibble. After a year of going back and forth to different vets, he finally gave in and gave TOTW a try. Problems went away soon after. I should add that he does take some sort of meds for an allergy, but can't remember what it was. 

His dog is highly motivated by food, mine not so much. He gets eggs when I have them and really enjoys. I would like him to put a little more weight on , but don't want to force the issue. He runs hard trying to catch frisbees and I'd rather keep him on the light side to avoid injuries before his body matures. His coat looks great. He has been a little itchy of late, but I relate that to the cold dry winter air. I will likely keep him on the higher calorie puppy food until he fills out a little more. He's really only skinny on his hips. Super healthy.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Don't change your dog's food just because some people look down on that brand. If your dog is doing fine - healthy appetite, no allergies, good poop, etc. - then why change it? Stick with what works and if it doesn't, that's when you change it.


----------

